# Nice 'lil Montana Edit



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Think that's Cooke City according to my buddy that's in it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

makes sense, thats just outside yellowstone, where they get a buttload of snow


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice! I live in Helena, will probably go down to the Big Sky area for some back country next season.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

is that the nearest resort to you atoxa?...i think of helena as kinda out in the flats


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> is that the nearest resort to you atoxa?...i think of helena as kinda out in the flats


Definitely not. There's a little hill called The Great Divide about 25 minutes from me, got a season pass for next year already, I hit that place up around 35 times this season. Um, there's bridger bowl in bozeman, and I visit family in Bozeman a lot so I go there. Showdown is like 2 hours away, same with Discovery. But mostly I go to Great Divide. It's a smaller hill with good parks.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Damn, I think I need to make a trip down next season!


----------

